# How do you clean the fridge vents ?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

They've got all grimy grey and discoloured over the years, nothing seems to clean the stuff off while they're on the van. Can i just take them off and leave them in bleach? Any other ideas ?

Thanks as usual.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I used a light polishing compound (not wax) with my electric polisher which worked very well, it also brought up the hookup flap perfectly. If you don't have a polisher then if you have some t-cut or equivalent you could do it by hand with some old cotton t-shirt strips. Important to wash it with detergent in warm water after to remove the polish.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just cleaned my old ones up and sprayed them to match with an aerosol can, using plastic primer and panel wipe first.


----------

